# If you can spare a moment, from CMHR



## Marty (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jul 23, 2008)

That was nice. You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Mona put it on the website too! Thanks Mona!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Champ (Jul 23, 2008)

you did an excellent job on the video


----------

